# 29 gallon - Finnex 24/7



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry I can't answer your question but I'm interested in seeing where this thread goes.


----------



## gmh (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the same question as I also just bought a finnex 24/7 (planted plus) and looking to grow a carpet plant. 
Did the Youtube video show hairgrass growing under a 24/7 ?


----------



## Kevin Gallagher (Jul 12, 2016)

No, he wasn't using planted 24/7. In the video he says "3 6500k bootleg fixtures". Mine isn't quite to the 2 week mark of his.

He also said he ran lights 18 hours a day, I just did it in 24/7 mode.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XLt7QmCmgI


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 on my 60g low tech running in 24/7 mode and plants are doing okay...but I don't have dwarf hairgrass... (I planted some but my fish just ripped it out!)
I do have some dwarf Sag that's doing okay and Sag really likes light.
Your issue with a 29h and carpet plants may be the height in 24/7 mode. I love the sunrise to sunset feature but admittedly the duration of high light is a bit limited to just a few hours (most notably noon till 3pm with 3pm being the highest output). 
You could try 24/7 mode, but it's likely with your height and high tech, you'll need more light than 24/7 will deliver. You might need 8-10 hours or so on max.

Note also: I felt that the light in the wee hours was too bright (feeling that the fish need a period of total darkness), so I put mine on a timer, still running in 24/7 mode. The timer comes on at 6am and shuts off at 12am. The great thing is that the light starts up every morning (6am) in 6am feature time.


----------



## gmh (Jul 16, 2014)

Good point, AbbeysDad, about the light being so bright during the wee hours. I assume that Finnex has researched that the fish are not affected but it is a bit disconcerting looking at the tank at 10 pm and it stll appearing so bright. However the PAR is barely measurable after 6pm or so.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

gmh said:


> Good point, AbbeysDad, about the light being so bright during the wee hours. I assume that Finnex has researched that the fish are not affected but it is a bit disconcerting looking at the tank at 10 pm and it stll appearing so bright. However the PAR is barely measurable after 6pm or so.


First I might point out that prior to the Finnex, my standard dual 15w florescent lights were on a timer so the fish had darkness from about 11pm to 7am.
When I first got the Finnex, I ran 24/7. I noticed that my fish were very active even at 3am under blue light...but were very sluggish the next day (after the all night party). I just decided they needed their beauty sleep back.


----------



## Kevin Gallagher (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks, AbbeysDad. It's a little disappointing not to use the 24/7 mode, but that's fine. I'll try putting it at max for 8 hours a day. I found a graph of par output over 24 hours and as you say it is mostly 12-3. I didn't realize how drastic the jump and drop were.

Thanks again!


----------

